# Reset Factory Alarm



## realjwann (Mar 22, 2006)

Wife locked keys in the truck and we had to call a wrecker to open the truck. The guy unlocked it from the inside and when we opened the door the alarm went off, i tried the p.o.s. key fob, but it wont turn it off. I just removed the horn fuses and i came on here as soon as i could. 

Need help guys


----------



## realjwann (Mar 22, 2006)

oh sorry 2000 PF SE


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

I assume you also put the key in the ignition and turned it to run right?


----------



## realjwann (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, i turned it on and it still kept wailing


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

could it be an aftermarket alarm? are you the original owner? can you still start her?


----------



## realjwann (Mar 22, 2006)

Im not the original owner, but im sure its not an aftermarket alarm, aftermarket uses a siren, this is blasting out the stock horn....


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

i don't think it'd be that hard to wire an aftermarket to the horn...but i'm not expert.

could the locksmith have tweaked something in the door? or did he just reach around to the actual inside lock?

sorry, i don't really know enough to really help, just trying to trouble shoot.

al


----------



## Spink (Nov 6, 2006)

Book says that you have to unlock a lock with the key to disable the alarm, my guess is there is a sensor on the door locks that turn the factory alarm off when you unlock the door using the key.


----------



## realjwann (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you very much, i unlocked it with the key this morning and it stopped blaring.....thank you all you have been very helpful....im such a :loser:


----------



## jfgddd (Aug 14, 2015)

*help*

I changed the battery on my 2004 Nissan pathfinder.. now when I start my vehicle it shut down.. how can I disable this security system


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jfgddd said:


> I changed the battery on my 2004 Nissan pathfinder.. now when I start my vehicle it shut down.. how can I disable this security system


There is no "disable" feature if it's a factory system. Just replacing the battery shouldn't have created an issue with the security system, but in some weird fluke, it's possible it may have erased the key memory. This would cause the security indicator to stay "on" and disable the fuel pump. If this is the case, you may need to have it towed to a Nissan or Infiniti dealer who can retrieve the stored security system codes and diagnose the problem or reprogram the keys, if needed. Some locksmiths may have the equipment to do this as well. If the security indicator lights and then goes off after several seconds, it means it recognizes the key and the security system is likely not the issue. In this case, if you can start it and keep it running by pressing on the gas pedal, you may need to relearn the idle air volume.


----------

